# Substrate



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

Can you have plants in an aquarium with a 1" layer of sand substrate.


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

i have about 2 inches of sand in my tank and my plants are fine


----------



## adamc07 (Oct 23, 2003)

It is possible with 1 inch but any current, or digging fish will eventually loosen the grip of the roots. Your best bet would be 2 -2.5".


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

i like sand .... i put about an inch of soil at the botom of the tank and then sand .... but some times sand can be bad maybe if you use a heating coil at the bottom it can help circulate the nutirens... and also some roots need a flow of oxygenated water thats i dont have to worry bout that cause i got a good worm comunity that that helps airate my substrate.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

jah maan said:


> i like sand .... i put about an inch of soil at the botom of the tank and then sand .... but some times sand can be bad maybe if you use a heating coil at the bottom it can help circulate the nutirens... and also some roots need a flow of oxygenated water thats i dont have to worry bout that cause i got a good worm comunity that that helps airate my substrate.


 I second that!!!!!!


----------

